
Huawei Should IPO in America - ceohockey60
https://interconnected.blog/why-huawei-should-ipo-in-america/
======
Akkala
Haven't finished reading it yet (couple more paragraphs) but one of the most
important lines in this entire article is this: "Nobody knows exactly who or
what owns Huawei."

Really bizarre company the way it's structured and run. Owned by employees,
run by employees, and it's private as well.

~~~
billme
“Huawei is owned by our employees through an Employee Stock Ownership Program
(ESOP) that has been in place since the beginning. No one can own a share
without working at Huawei, and as of 2018 there were 96,768 shareholding
employees. Our founder, Ren Zhengfei, owns a 1.14% stake in the company.“

SOURCE: [https://www.huawei.com/en/facts/question-answer/who-owns-
hua...](https://www.huawei.com/en/facts/question-answer/who-owns-huawei)

